
Why big companies like AOL are so painfully sluggish - prakster
http://valleywag.com/tech/aol/powerpoint-paralysis-247173.php
======
prakster
Was from Valleywag...may be they redacted it.. but here's the text and the
instructions on how to get the the PowerPoint:

3/26/2007 1:07:09 PM "Ever wonder precisely why big companies such as AOL are
so painfully sluggish? Here's an insight. AOL recently launched an enhanced
search service which, alongside search results from Google, showed capsule
reviews, videos and other content from AOL itself. Straightforward enough.
Splice in the different databases, slap a name on the product, pray. Not for
AOL. The company engaged a top-tier naming agency, evaluated 120 different
options, tested the finalists with focus groups in Denver and Chicago, checked
on the meaning in 16 languages -- and the brand strategy group explained its
process in a laughably belabored 20-slide presentation. After all that
preparation, they forgot to remove the Powerpoint file from the website. Read
on, for the screenshots, and a window into the corporate hive mind."

To get the full AOL Powerpoint, paste this in Google: fullview site:aol.com
filetype:ppt

------
pg
And it's not even a good name! We could come up with something better than
that in 5 minutes. Ouch.

~~~
Readmore
I work for IBM, from my perspective it looks like AOL works at LIGHTSPEED! We
can't keep up with those new Internet companies ;)

~~~
Constantine
Yeah, if I have learned anything from watching various startups and the like
is that bureaucracy kills you, better to give a small team of developers with
concise goals some money and have someone keep them on track. If they need
more people then let them explain why, and how they are going to use them.

------
prakster
I downloaded the actual PowerPoint just to check the "notes" section..here's
one beauty: "...A very strong name - since we probably don't have any PhDs in
Linguistics in the audience today, I'll give you a few nuggets from them about
FullView - Interestingly, Full and View are both very recognized English words
in many language worldwide. They are easy to pronounce and clearly understood.
Some interesting facts about Full, in particular, are that the word has
positive connotations - in Quebec French, for instance, can translate to
"totally"; in Turkish, esp amongst poker players - means good luck. And even
in Chinese, Full correlates to Fu which means Rich".

~~~
michelson
here's the powerpoint: <http://www.scribd.com/doc/19386/Search-Naming-aol-
powerpoint>

------
michelson
here's the powerpoint:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/19386/Search-Naming-aol-powerpoint>

------
prakster
the URL is: <http://valleywag.com/tech/aol/powerpoint-paralysis-247173.php>

------
danielha
And they ended up with FullView? ...Nice one.

------
zaidf
not working.

